# Urban exploring 2019



## Dr.Jalopeno (Jun 6, 2019)

Abandoned Nsa spy station Teufelsberg Berlin


----------



## stapo49 (Jun 6, 2019)

Some interesting images. Very colourful front end loader! 

Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Dr.Jalopeno (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 6, 2019)

A good set of shots..........


----------



## Dr.Jalopeno (Jun 11, 2019)

Abandoned Weissensee children’s hospital, Berlin


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 11, 2019)

Great set!


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Jun 11, 2019)

Good stuff.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jun 11, 2019)

its amazing how quickly buildings become dilapidated once abandoned. 

Makes you wonder about the theory of buildings with souls. 


Great shots.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 11, 2019)

Some interesting images, yes indeed.


----------

